

Why I Don’t Do Sales On The App Store - bjonathan
http://carpeaqua.com/2011/03/23/why-i-dont-do-sales-on-the-app-store/

======
bob_kelso
Isn't it a bit contradictory:

"All I get out of a blind code giveaway on a social media site is a lost
sale."

and:

"In most cases, people claim codes because they like the idea of getting
something for free, even if they have 0 intention of ever using it."

How is giving your app to someone who would never by your app a lost sale? To
me it makes sense to give away promos every now and then. True, not everyone
will use it, and yes, maybe someone who gets it for free would have been
prepared to pay for it. But maybe the onces that start using it have friends
who they show your app to. Friends that like your app and buy it. And maybe
they have friends too... So you give away maybe 20 "copies", but since this
costs you nothing, every sale this gives you counts as profit!

